# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Microdermabrasie voor een zachte en jonge huid

## FRANCOIS580

*Microdermabrasie voor een zachte en jonge huid 
*
Je doet alles om er zo lang mogelijk jong uit te zien en je eerste ouderdomsrimpels en kraaienpootjes zo doeltreffend mogelijk verdoezelen? Dan is microdermabrasie beslist iets voor jou! Microdermabrasie is een schoonheidsbehandeling die niet alleen in het beautycenter, maar nu ook thuis kan worden uitgevoerd. Zo een megapeeling is een intensieve, moderne en mechanische techniek om een slappe huid te verstevigen en het ontstaan van ouderdomsrimpels en kraaienpootjes tegen gaan. Een strakke, zachte en jonge huid is het resultaat van een microdermabrasie of megapeeling.

We worden met z'n allen alsmaar ouder, en dat heeft uiteraard ook gevolgen voor het verouderingsproces van je huid. Toch wil je er zo lang mogelijk jong en aantrekkelijk uit zien. Hoe voltrekt zich het verouderingsprocies van je huid nu precies? Als gevolg van veroudering, en onder invloed van de schadelijke UV- stralen van de zon, vermindert de celdeling in je huid, en naarmate je ouder wordt neemt ook de talgproductie af. De aanmaak van collageen en elastine, stoffen die je huid soepel en elastisch houden, daalt. Met een slappe huid, ouderdomsrimpels en kraaienpootjes als gevolg. Dit verouderingsproces start vanaf je 25 ste, en microdermabrasie vertraagt de gevolgen van deze huidveroudering.

*Mechanische peeling efficiënter*
Een microdermabrasie is niets anders dan een mechanische dieptepeeling. De schoonheidsspecialiste spuit met een speciale pen aluminiumoxyde kristallen op je huid. Deze kristallen worden daarna, samen met je dode huidcellen, weggezogen. Dankzij deze microdermabrasie worden vernauwde poriën weer vrijgemaakt. Je huid verstrakt, wordt zachter en krijgt zijn jong en jeugdig uitzicht terug. Een mechanische peeling zorgt voor een betere doorbloeding van je huid, waardoor deze meer collageen en elastine gaat aanmaken. Een microdermabrasie is veel doeltreffender dan een gewone peeling, waarmee je slechts enkele dode huidcellen oppervlakkig worden weggegomd. 

*Tweewekelijkse onderhoudsbeurt*
Voor een maximaal effect kies je voor een tweewekelijkse onderhoudsbeurt. Eens het gewenste reultaat bereikt, laat je iedere drie maanden een behandeling uitvoeren. Bij een jongere huid volstaan twee onderhoudsbehandelingen. De prijs van een microdermabrasie varieert tussen 90 en 120 euro.

*Microdermabrasie gezonder voor je huid* 
In tegenstelling met een chemische peeling, is microdermabrasie veel vriendelijker en gezonder voor je huid. Chemische peelings veroorzaken meestal een inflammatoire reactie, waardoor je buitenste huidlagen afpellen, met alle nadelige gevolgen vandien. Microdermabrasie is geschikt

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------

